# Airshow midair collision in Poland



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2007)

I dont know if this has been posted before.

Breitbart.tv » BREAKING: Shock Video Shows Planes Colliding at Polish Air Show


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hadn't seen that one before. Looks like if he hadn't unloaded it might have been a near miss. Certainly no one walked away from that one. Brutal.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2007)

Did that happen recently?


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2007)

some pics and video:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/airshow-radom-8854.html#post272652


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2007)

Terrible shame. Prayers go out to their families.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2007)

Poor bastards.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 2, 2007)

That was horrible....one plane just disintegrated...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeap certainly horrible. My prayers for the families.


----------



## T4.H (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks the same like "Ramstein", 1988.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBy7nVD32Mo_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkbozO-E6e4_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2W6oy2iGJ4_

Only difference: no fire, no explosion, no other casualties.

I think, you can also see the pilot sitting in the wreck.

poor bastards. May they rest in peace.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2007)

I was at Ramstein when it happened.


----------

